# Best casting platform height and how to cut it



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

12-14”

Port-A-Band


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

20-24"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tailchaser16 said:


> 20-24"


For a casting platform?


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

What are you using it for mostly? Different situations, locations, species, etc. will call for different heights/styles. Also whether or not you have someone on the pole spotting fish for you matters.


----------



## Gordon Johnson (Jan 13, 2017)

20' to 24" seems a bit tall. I use my small yeti 14 ".And from the front of my Shadowcast that's about perfect. The caveat is what boat? My Gheenoe didn't have a front deck so 20" would have been a blessing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I was thinking of making one about 3 ft tall so the dumbass up front can see nearly as good as dumbass yelling at him in the back. Depends who’s turn it is. Not at mine now, but it’s got to be a good 16inches. As tall as most of you 50ish quart coolers.
Cut with a skill saw. I say that as most people have one and wood blades(good ones) cut aluminum. Wear ear protection and tape everything up.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hell Yeah 20-24". You want to see or miss fish? I think the standard is 15-18". But why dilly dally around?
And you can see un obstructively while sitting at the steering wheel. Lastly if you are not using it, it can go right over your 18" high Yeti


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never thought about how high my platform is. Ill have to measure and get back to you


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Most are 14


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mount a 6’ step ladder up there...


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

its not bad at 18 just seems like a little shorter would be great. sorry beavertail osprey , redfish on flats and flood tide fishing .


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you get too high they see you before you can get in casting range. I have to squat a lot on my poling platform or they spook before I see them.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

how about cutting tools? i was thinking one of those pipe cutters that you spin around and tighten a little every few turns but that seems like it will take forever.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Port A Band and use a piece of painter’s tape to make a square cut around.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there an echo in here


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you haven’t cut aluminum with a circular saw you sure as hell don’t want to learn on pipe and end up in the emergency room. A port a band is the way to go. A 4 1/2” metal cutoff wheel on a grinder would work but it’s pretty dangerous if you don’t know what you are doing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Since OP was asking how to cut I doubt he has a portable band saw. Skill saw works as does a table saw. Let’s go for a jigsaw or Sawzall. If that’s a no go. Try a hack saw.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mount a 6’ step ladder up there...


I’ve seen that. Bring orange rachet straps and all. 

Even worse. I saw a aluminum ladder cut at the first brace with plywood strapped to the back as a polling tower. Whatever works!

My platform is 16” tall in the front of a Shadowcast. 

Cut with a port a band or even a sawzall. Either measure and tape each leg or cut a tight fitting piece of pvc and slide over each leg during the cut. They should help make all cuts the same.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Travisloyd07 said:


> I’ve seen that. Bring orange rachet straps and all.
> 
> Even worse. I saw a aluminum ladder cut at the first brace with plywood strapped to the back as a polling tower. Whatever works!
> 
> ...


Damn good idea on the PVC guide!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok this is copied right from the internet so it must be right.

*Steps*

Use a wood-cutting saw with carbide-tipped blades to cut most aluminum. ... 
Apply cutting lubricants on your blades or bits. ... 
Reduce the diameter of the cutting blade for better results. ... 
Use a C-clamp to secure your aluminum piece(s). ... 
Feed the aluminum through the blade, or the blade through the aluminum.
All tools we have mentioned will work. However this is not a task for someone not familiar with power tools. Port a band would be safe. Skill saw would be fast and cut a perfect 90 with a skilled user. Loud as hell. Jig saw will jump around and need some cleanup for most users and hack saw or sawzall will not result in a perfect 90 for beginners. I personally have never tried a pipe cutter on aluminum. Work well on copper and steel pipes


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You can buy an aluminum blade for a miter saw at Lowe’s or Home Depot. If you can remove the legs or position the platform so it doesn’t interfere, a miter saw makes really square cuts.

I can’t seem to cut anything square with a manual hacksaw and I am worse with a sawzall. If you don’t have access to a portaband or a miter saw, just pay a fabrication shop to trim them down. You’ll be happier with the result.

Nate


----------

